# Pysanky Time



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

My first three eggs of the season. Starting easy and working my way up to the harder ones.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

You made them? Oh my that is some talent there. Very beautiful. I have lots of button quails that would look nice to be worked in like that.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

I've made one coturnix quail egg so far. The little eggs can be difficult to blow without exploding them. Do the button quail eggs have spots? It's been six years since we raised any and I don't remember.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice, good job!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

they are great, very nice


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful!!! You drink decaf, don't you??


----------



## PeepinChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

They look so delicate, beautifully done!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Gorgeous. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Beautiful!!! You drink decaf, don't you??


Fuzz! Made me smile.

I used to know this artist when I was a kid. He would make those beautiful eggs. I'm creative but I could never get it right. Gorgeous!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful...how do you do that?? Really...you must have a pattern? What kind of paints do you use or are they colored pens? Just beautiful!! Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

From what I remember it was wax and you progressively dye from light to dark colors.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

It's a batik process using bees wax and dye. Here is a goose egg I just put varnish on. It's the final step in the process. I only make them during Lent unless I do a special Christmas ornament. I try to work on one every night, though some take several days.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is a step by step applying wax and dying each color.









Cover the white









Dye yellow and cover with wax









Dye green and wax









Dye red and wax









Ready for final black dye









Finished. Just need to melt the wax off the egg









All done.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very interesting! I love it. Is it hollow or does it get filled in?


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

I use blown eggs. Some blow them after they are finished. Traditionally they were left whole and they dried out over time, but that can have varying results.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Totally cool. I take blow out eggs and glitter them. Martha Stewart style! I love those eggs!!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

You are really talented!! Do you sell them? The one you just pictured looks a little like quilt designs...just beautiful! Jen


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice! You should sell them! All us crazy chicken people would buy them!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I found some quail eggs ones too, via google. Pure talent and patience y'all have.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Tonight's egg!


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Mamachickof14 said:


> You are really talented!! Do you sell them? The one you just pictured looks a little like quilt designs...just beautiful! Jen


I've noticed that many of the traditional eggs resemble quilt squares. I've been told i could sell them at a local shop, but just haven't pursued it. If someone was really serious I'd be happy to make one.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Very nice! You should sell them! All us crazy chicken people would buy them!


Most I just do it because I love it. I am teaching a class this year. If someone truly wanted one I would, but I wouldn't want it to turn into something I HAD to do. It's one thing in my life that is just for fun.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Make some chicken designs. That will get us interested.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Make some chicken designs. That will get us interested.


HaHa! I made a turkey egg with a pic of a turkey on it to thank a farmer who gave me a couple flats of double yolk turkey eggs.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok then. You're already on your way. Tell me baskets of eggs and chicks don't signify Easter.


----------

